# 100% recovery. My story advice and encouragement. You will be okay!



## Justheretosay (Apr 12, 2020)

Please watch this in full. I was once on these forms for endless hours crying and obsessing over whether I would be normal again ( I am living life now just like before!). Now that I escaped all the existential thoughts and fear I’m here to say you can too! Just try to see if this video at all resonates with you and I truly do believe everyone can escape this.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Justheretosay said:


> Please watch this in full. I was once on these forms for endless hours crying and obsessing over whether I would be normal again ( I am living life now just like before!). Now that I escaped all the existential thoughts and fear I’m here to say you can too! Just try to see if this video at all resonates with you and I truly do believe everyone can escape this.


let me guess. you had dpdr for 8 weeks


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

leminaseri said:


> let me guess. you had dpdr for 8 weeks


I met one girl, who had very severe dp/dr for 4 days. She came on reddit with a YouTube clip telling chronic Depersonalized people how to recover. Got flamed hard lol. Also this guy sounds like he's reading a script.


----------



## coolwhip27 (Mar 14, 2015)

Pretty lame. I mean, just advertising anything as a cure should automatically not be taken too seriously. It’s different for everyone.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

Aridity said:


> I met one girl, who had very severe dp/dr for 4 days. She came on reddit with a YouTube clip telling chronic Depersonalized people how to recover. Got flamed hard lol. Also this guy sounds like he's reading a script.


Yes, and it's surprizing how this happens mostly in DPDR. I don't see people running around on depression forums telling people what is the big secret to not be depressed. Same on forums about schizophrenia, nobody pretends to know how to solve people's life problems. In most places this is considered toxic behavior. People actually support each other instead and listen to each other. I even found a forum about depression where they had rules against pep talks.
Perhaps it's something about people who have had anxiety? I have met a few who were like "I felt like you before, but then I did this and that and it worked so you need to do everything I say from now on". Some bad therapists I had actually admitted being ex anxiety sufferers and became therapists after that. They were always into advice giving and putting everything you say in a box and judging you. They sounded co-dependant.


----------



## Justheretosay (Apr 12, 2020)

a good portion of the video is spent saying that individual outcomes can be wildly different and some people might have it for days while some have it for 20 years or more. I also say the symptoms people have can be wildly different, and the “groundbreaking advice” I had was that there is no groundbreaking advice and a lot of things can work. I did go into some things I recommend but also say you might very well find things that work better for you that I didn’t do.

i honestly have no problem with you debating me on the facet of some people being able to recover or not. But to disregard some of the worst years of my life spent facing this and then saying I’m offering some “steps that will cure you guaranteed” is a bit unfair when all I did was offer my experience and general self-help advice.

I empathize with you lot here: The people who truly believe this can never end for some people but to be 100% honest with you the dozens of people I’ve spoken to who have recovered or messaged me saying my video or story was heavily impactful to them shows me that some people do appreciate it. You may not, you may think it’s the dumbest shit you ever heard. That’s fine, all you are saying at the end of the day is that some people are different. Just have hope for the people it helps and I’m sorry if you feel I talked down to you because i don’t know your experience either.

Sorry for your struggle it truly is scary and hell and leaves you drained. I truly wish for the best for you. I don’t have all the answers and never will and that’s fine as long as there’s more options for people to cling onto for hope.


----------



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

What did I just watch….
I wouldn’t be surprised if this numb nut releases a dp manual 2 weeks down the track.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

Justheretosay said:


> a good portion of the video is spent saying that individual outcomes can be wildly different and some people might have it for days while some have it for 20 years or more. I also say the symptoms people have can be wildly different, and the “groundbreaking advice” I had was that there is no groundbreaking advice and a lot of things can work. I did go into some things I recommend but also say you might very well find things that work better for you that I didn’t do.
> 
> i honestly have no problem with you debating me on the facet of some people being able to recover or not. But to disregard some of the worst years of my life spent facing this and then saying I’m offering some “steps that will cure you guaranteed” is a bit unfair when all I did was offer my experience and general self-help advice.
> 
> ...


That's right, I did compare you to other people who offer a magical cure although you did not exactly do that. But I do find a problem when people pretend they know other people's experiences better than them. Really, everything you say would have the same power if you just spoke from your experience and said for example "this is what I had, this is what I did, this is what happened" (or "this is what I heard", or "this is what I noticed around me") and people are really smart enough to emulate what you did if they think it makes sense for them. It can all be said without giving a single piece of advice. If people want to try doing what you did they will without you asking them to.
Really you are definitely not the worst with that, but still you are kind of doing it too. You do say that people don't need to follow other people's magical cures, but then you say things like "a big reason things feel crazy and irrational to you is because you fall into these rabbit holes, because you sit alone by yourself and you listen to yourself think these crazy thoughts". You say you don't have the answers and at the same time you still tell people what is wrong with them, what they do or what they feel. Just replace "you" with "I" and it's all fine, absolutely no information is missing and you are not talking down to people. People are constantly sharing their personal experiences elsewhere and it doesn't sound like a lecture wrapped in a disclaimer.


----------

